# az igék felosztása a cselekvés lefolyásának módja szerint



## Encolpius

Ha ismeri valaki a szláv nyelveket, tudja, hogy ott vannak olyan mozgást jelölő igepárok, melyekről az okos angol irodalom a neten azt írja, hogy a szláv nyelvekre jellemző. A mi csodálatos magyar nyelvünk, viszont elég tarka ahhoz, hogy sok minden megtalálható legyen benne. Az angol irodalom ezeket a szláv igepárokat "determinate - indeterminate pairs" nevezi. Röviden, ugyanaz, mint a mi: *megy - jár, hoz - hord *igéink. Ilyen igepárok szerintem más Európában beszélt nyelvekben nincsenek. 

1) lehet a magyar igéket a megy-jár, stb igékhez hasonlóan csoportosítani, mi a nevük? (magyar? angol?)


----------



## Zsanna

Encolpius, azt hiszem arra a felosztásra gondolsz, amiben az igéket aszerint csoportosítjuk, hogy a* lefolyásuk módja* milyen: tartós-huzamos (verbum durativum, continuativum), ami hosszabb ideig tartó cselekvést jelöl ill. mozzanatos (verbum momentaneum), ami egy pillantig tartó vagy egyszeri befejezett cselekvést fejez ki (általában vagy képző - pl. durran, zuhan - vagy igekötő segítségével: pl. feláll, bezörget).

Az előbbi csoportnak van további két alcsoportja aszerint, hogy a cselekvés folyamatos vagy meg-megszakadó: _folyamatos történésű_ (imperfektív) igék (pl. vár, ír, megy) és a _gyakorító_ (frekventatív, iteratív) igék (pl. ver, dobál, tologat).
A mozzantos csoportban a cselekvés kezdő pillanatára utaló igéket _kezdő_ igéknek hívják (pl. éled, gyullad)

Nem tudom, hogy van-e újabb megközelítése mindennek (forrás: Benczédy-Fábián-Rácz-Velcsov : A Mai Magyar Nyelv, a könyvem 1971-es kiadású!), azt sem, hogy mindez honnan eredeztethető, de az logikus lenne, hogy a mögöttes jelentést _valamilyen formában_ minden nyelv kifejezhesse. (Még ha nem is használják a csoportosítást ugyanúgy, mint mi vagy teljesen más nyelvtani formát használnak. Igaz, olyan is van, hogy érezzük: képtelenek vagyunk mindent lefordítani, amit egy szó kifejez.)

Az angol elnevezéseket nem ismerem, de a latin elnevezés valószínűleg segít eligazodni a szakembernek. (Mert egy nem szakembernek nincs szüksége belemenni ilyen részletességgel a magyar nyelv rejtelmeibe...)


----------



## Encolpius

akkor konkrétan a magyar *megy - jár* igepárt melyik csoportba sorolhatjuk? Csak, hogy tudjam, hol keresni és további információt gyűjteni...
Nem hiszem, hogy a magyar és szláv nyelveken kívül más általam ismert nyelvek ki tudnák fejezni két külünböző igével/igemóddal a "járok iskolába, de ma nem megyek iskolába" mondatot...de majd ezt máshol fogom megkérdezni...


----------



## Zsanna

A megy-jár igepárt nem láttam a fenti könyv adott részén, és nem tudok róla, hogy milyen kategórába lehetne őket besorolni, de az össszes nyelvi (különösen jelentéssel kapcsolatos) jelenségnek nincs föltétlen mindig valami nyelvtani kategórája.


----------



## Encolpius

nem könyvre gondoltam....nekem ez érettségi tételnek is bejönne... persze én sem tudom a választ...szerintem diákkoromban szoktunk ilyen besorolásokat csinálni, gondoltam valaki tudja...szerinem a megy-jár, visz-hord igéknek lehet kategóriája...persze egy magyarnak nem kell tudnia...


----------

